# galfre black hole



## crashncowgirl (Jun 25, 2012)

has anyone used the new galfre drum mower with the black hole conditioning system???


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Few dealers as far as I can tell. The rollers don't look special and the flails don't impress me.


----------



## TractorToolsDirect (Feb 27, 2014)

Galfre drum mowers do what they say they do - they provide a conditioning/tedding action as the hay is cut, fluffing and spreading the hay behind the machine. The best part is that they do it with no additional moving parts, so there is no adjusting, no belts, no additional grease points or bearings, etc. A drum mower is already the most dependable hay cutting design, and they last forever. Galfre just put the icing on the cake with the black hole system.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone actually own one and put it to use. What I am most intrested in is the cutting and spreading behind the unit - how does the windrow look?


----------



## J Man (Sep 20, 2015)

TractorToolsDirect said:


> Galfre drum mowers do what they say they do - they provide a conditioning/tedding action as the hay is cut, fluffing and spreading the hay behind the machine. The best part is that they do it with no additional moving parts, so there is no adjusting, no belts, no additional grease points or bearings, etc. A drum mower is already the most dependable hay cutting design, and they last forever. Galfre just put the icing on the cake with the black hole system.


Does this fluffing of the hay reduce the need of a tedder and rake?


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I run a Zetor drum mower, fairly happy with it, but would like a wider cutting width. Conditioning would be a bonus.


----------



## TractorToolsDirect (Feb 27, 2014)

J Man said:


> Does this fluffing of the hay reduce the need of a tedder and rake?


Yes, it does. The effect of the system is basically like running a tedder through the field right after cutting. If you go to youtube and type in "drum mower conditioning" you will see some videos that show this with the curtain lifted in the back for better visibility.

Regardless of mower you are still going to need a rake.


----------



## J Man (Sep 20, 2015)

How is it as far as getting parts for these?


----------



## J Man (Sep 20, 2015)

Also, do you have anyone in my area I could talk to about these and maybe see one in operation?


----------



## TractorToolsDirect (Feb 27, 2014)

We sell all the parts for them. We keep them stocked here. That being said, other than blades we sell very few parts for drum mowers. They are extremely durable. Since you are not too far from us, you would be welcome to come to our warehouse in Terre Haute to take a look at one.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

J Man said:


> How is it as far as getting parts for these?


Thus the name "black hole"?

Im just joking. Looks like a cost effective way to cut some hay.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I cut side by side with my Zetor next to a 7' gehl disc in 4' vetch last week. Granted, I had more hp and slightly smaller mower, we both plugged, but the drum plugged less, and even when plugged it was still cutting, just wrapped around the drums. The disk was slower and had much more plugging/ binding issues. I had been looking at buying a disk, now I'm rethinking that and looking at a bigger drum.

That said, a newer disk may have done better, etc...etc.... But overall, we both agreed that the drum was faster and less issues. Fwiw


----------



## J Man (Sep 20, 2015)

TractorToolsDirect said:


> We sell all the parts for them. We keep them stocked here. That being said, other than blades we sell very few parts for drum mowers. They are extremely durable. Since you are not too far from us, you would be welcome to come to our warehouse in Terre Haute to take a look at one.


I would like to see one in action if possible, even though it is late in the season. If I do decide to buy one I would ant to come and pick it up.


----------



## TractorToolsDirect (Feb 27, 2014)

We have several customers within a couple of hours of you. Please send us an email or give us a call (just google Tractor Tools Direct to get our contact info) and we can put you in touch.


----------

